# Missing The Gang!!



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

As you all know, I sold my OB and truck, primarily due to medical reasons........the old gray mare just keeps getting older and grayer!! I spotted some WHITE hair in the temple area, the other day, and I'm seriously considering trying the dye thing again, as I'm too young (51) to have WHITE HAIR!!








However, I guess it was a blessing in disguise to sell-out, as I itemized over $18,000 in medical expenses (legitimate, got the receipts/cancelled checks/whole nine yards) for 2007. Wondered where my "savings" were going, and it didn't take me long to figure with feeding, clothing, educating, keeping a roof over the 3 of our heads, ya know?
I've tried to figure going on some trips, with the gang, and really want to go to Topsail Hill at LEAST for the boatride and the seafood extravaganza!! Maybe I'll win the lottery or something.....
Hope everyone's doing okay.
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Darlene,

Great to hear from you. I have missed your wit and wisdom here.

How are all of you? How is Jimmy doing?

I imagine you are settled in at your new home.

Keep smiling.

Rita


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Darlene,
> 
> Great to hear from you. I have missed your wit and wisdom here.
> 
> ...


Hi, Rita!
We're still settling into the new home, believe it or not. It's smaller than our home was in Thomasville, and, when I purchased it, I expected Michael (my oldest) to only be here occasionally. SO, I've purchased two small storage sheds to help out with things that have had to be stored inside (they'll fit on the huge back porch and be very convenient)
Michael's back surgery recovery is coming along fine. He's still doing physical therapy.
Jimmy has his "moments", but he is enjoying living up here, is taking horseback riding lessons and the school system is fantastic for his needs.
I'm still smiling. It's beautiful up here, and I keep seeing new things everyday. The wild dogwoods are blooming like crazy in my yard.....ACHOO!! LOL
I've got things under control, via a contract for the work to be done, getting my former home to be put on the market.
Thanks for responding! Hope you're okay!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

SGALADY,
Glad to hear things are going well for all of you. I envy you the dogwood blooms. They are so beautiful!! Up here in the cold harsh north, I was excited to be in a tee shirt today, for the first time this season!! We reached 65!! it's been a long time coming this year. 
My crocus' and snowdrops are in full bloom, so guess more things will begin to thaw out and show their faces as well.
Keep checkin' in.
Ember


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Darlene, I'm doing fairly well. The new ankle is fantastic. I'm just a little over 6 months out from surgery, and can walk a 20 minute mile with my dogs. That includes potty stops. Tonight we walked 1.8 miles, the furthest so far so I'm reaally happy with that.

Arthur-itis does keep marching on wreaking havoc where he can. Am in PT right now for both shoulders, and continuing to fight spinal issues. So far no surgery is needed, but am working hard to keep things in shape as much as possible.

The rest of the family is fine inculding the dogs.

Continuing to keep you in mind.

Rita


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Daralene

I am glad you chimed in and that things are going well.

Thor


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

NGALADY







,

Glad to hear all is well...Hope to see you at Topsail


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!!
Rita, glad to hear your ankle's doing good....keep up the walking. 
I can't do the walking, but I HAVE managed to lose 15# in a little over a month.......got a long ways to go, though! I found out that my "sprained ankle" last September has caused my RSD in my left leg to spread to that ankle, as well, and the wonderful news? Any further injury/trauma can cause the RSD to spread to the affect area!!














Not thrilled to hear that!
Thor, you should know I can't keep my mouth shut!!








Ernie, I was looking at your profile the other night, when I saw you had "emerged" from wherever you've been long enough to post. That little AJ is surely growing up!! BTW, how's "chunky monkey"?







I'm gonna try to make Topsail Hill in my little Dodge Caliber SXT (RED!) that gets me 30 MPG!!
HUGS TO ALL!!
Darlene


----------

